# se podra hacer un Receptor de banda ciudadana con receptor fm convencional



## alfa34 (Ago 10, 2012)

Saludos compas solo que me aclaren una duda se prodra hacer un receptor de banda ciudadana
con un receptor comrcial de fm proporciono la imagen del circuito y el pdf del integrado que usa se les agradecere mucho


PD: el pdf del integrado esta en un idioma oriental no encontre otro


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 12, 2012)

posteo tambien un receptor que aparece en la revista saber electronica lo arme y no me ha funcionado si alguien me podria ayudar se lo agradecere


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 13, 2012)

Ésta hoja de datos es más entendible:
http://www.unisonic.com.tw/datasheet/TA2003.pdf
Para llevarlo a banda ciudadana habría que modificar la bobina osciladora y la de entrada de RF.


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 16, 2012)

gracias compa voy a hacer eso de modificarle la bobina luego comento


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 17, 2012)

si escuchas a alguien en FM es de pura casualidad, la gran mayoria anda en las bandas laterales y una muuy pequeña parte en AM.Saludos


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 17, 2012)

Intentá con alguna radio de onda corta sino, que ya tienen demodulador am y si escuchás muchos "patos" hablando (señales moduladas en ssb), le podés armar un oscilador de batido para escucharlos correctamente.

http://lu3xae.blogspot.com.ar/2011/04/bfo-455-khz.html
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota38.htm


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 17, 2012)

Me parece que no miraron el integrado. Éste tiene de forma conmutable AM y FM.
Y ese pequeño filtro amarillo que aparece en la foto es probable que sea de 455 kHz. Como dije, modificando las bobinas tanto de RF como la osciladora debería funcionar.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 17, 2012)

En ese integrado no podés tener conmutada la llave en fm, y demodular en am. Cuando seleccionás fm, automáticamente se activa el amplificador de rf de vhf y el oscilador local vhf, y obtenés los 10.7 de fi de la pata 3. El filtro que responde bien a esta frecuencia, es el cerámico de 10.7 que está adelante del de 455 que mencionás. Y la única frecuencia que admite a la entrada de la pata 8 es la de 10.7. La pata 7 está inhibida. Estoy de acuerdo con que retocando el oscilador y el tanque del amp de rf vas a poder cubrir los 27MHz, pero la demodulación no es la adecuada.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 17, 2012)

Y quién dijo tener la llave en FM?
La llave tiene que estar en AM, y el filtro a usar es el de 455, no el de 10.7 (es excesivamente ancho).


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 17, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y quién dijo tener la llave en FM?
> La llave tiene que estar en AM, y el filtro a usar es el de 455, no el de 10.7 (es excesivamente ancho).



Lo que entiendo al leer el título es que quiere modificar el receptor de fm, reduciendo la frecuencia, y no el de onda media  aumentándola. Por lo tanto la llave am/fm que figura en el datasheet, tiene que estar cerrada (fm) sino esa etapa sintonizadora del receptor no funciona. 
Por supuesto que el filtro de 10.7 es excesivamente ancho, tenés toda la razón, pero el filtro de 455 que se usa en esos receptores no es el de 5 patas súper selectivo de equipos profesionales de comunicaciones. Es también muuuy ancho. Yo los probé en equipos de doble conversión con integrados mc3361 y son de cuarta.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2012)

armaggedon_1757 dijo:
			
		

> Yo los probé en equipos de doble conversión con integrados mc3361 y son de cuarta.


en eso te doy la razón ¡¡


----------



## homebrew (Ago 18, 2012)

En mis comienzos en radio modifique el oscilador y la etapa de antena de un viejo radio grabador con onda corta JVC, en el cual la frecuencia superior era 22 mhz, este alcanzo los 27 y poco MHz.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 18, 2012)

No es lo que yo entendí. Supuse que cuando se refería a receptor de FM hablaba del integrado, no tendría sentido modificar la parte de FM.
Esos filtros de 3 patas son lo que son, económicos y de bastante ancho, y para canales separados 10kHz probablemente no sea lo mejor, pero es mucho más angosto que los de 10.7
Pero es la única forma en que va a oír algo. Luego si se anima puede cambiar el filtro, poner oscilador de batido, etc.


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 18, 2012)

A ya veo entonces compa empieso con modificar el transformador de F.I que tiene el circuito porque en otro caso seria quitar el integrado de la placa y hacer un montage en otra para poder agregarle lo que tenga que agregar yo tenia otra idea consegui un integrado receptor de AM-FM el KA22427 y en internet concegui este diagrama de un receptor de bc con el integrado TDA1083(incluso aqui esta el receptor de bc que posteo en la imagen) posteo el pdf de los respectivos integrados y el circuito correspondiente  solo una duda compas si sirve el circuito que posteo quisiera saber donde le puedo poner un capacitor variable o hacerle un circuito para la modulacion o sintonia de las estaciones o canales saludos y gracias antemano por sus aportes


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 18, 2012)

No tenés que tocar la FI, solo el oscilador y la entrada de RF.


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 18, 2012)

unnn esta bien asi lo voy a hacer compa ese oscilador a ver como anda saludos

ycon el respecto de el otro integrado compa crees que funcionara

compa en la placa que contiene el circuito receptor solo se encuentra un transformador de F.I que creo que es el de la AM en la entrada de el osc de fm hay una bobina de 0,5 cm de diametro con 4 espiras en ese caso como hago o modifico la parte del am no se como seria mas facil



aqui esta otra vez el circuito


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 18, 2012)

Ese no es un transformador de FI, es la bobina osciladora, ésa es la que tenés que modificar, junto con la de antena (que probablemente esté bobinada sobre una varilla de ferrite).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 18, 2012)

eso no tocar las boninas de este tipo


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 19, 2012)

disculpa por la tardanza estoy tambien en prueba y error con el radito y ya te entendi compa pero con la bobina de antena le redusco o le aumento espiras como hago es posible inyectarle una señal de un oscilador de batido como este:


----------



## lsedr (Ago 19, 2012)

alfa34 dijo:


> disculpa por la tardanza estoy tambien en prueba y error con el radito y ya te entendi compa pero con la bobina de antena le redusco o le aumento espiras como hago es posible inyectarle una señal de un oscilador de batido como este:




otra opción, en caso de que tengas una placa de sonido en tu computadora de por lo menos 24 bit (96 Khz), puedes hacer un receptor SDR con un cristal de 106.250 Mhz, resistencias, capacitores, integrados digitales, etc.

algo como esto:


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 19, 2012)

acabo de desmontar ese transformador y solo utiliza como muestra su esquematico los 3 primeros pines correstondientes al primario pero desde aqui que hago compa que le quito o que le aumento espiras o es mas facil que haga el otro que mensione unos mensajes antes y este dejarlo mejor para recibir VHF         saludos



Buena idea compa Isedr ya he hecho receptores sdr pero de 80 metros y si andan aqui en mi zona es un poco dificil encontrar ese cristal apuras penas venden cristales de hasta 30MHz pero me voy a rebuscar en los talleres de reparacion de equipos electronicos por placas en desuso talves ahi encuentre algo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 19, 2012)

A mayor frecuencia, menor número de vueltas. Sea como sea, vas a tener que hacerle un acople para una antena externa.
Y sí, ese oscilador de batido puede funcionar.


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 19, 2012)

entonces compa tengo que calcular las espiras del transformador para la banda de bc



no tienes alguna formula matemetica para poder calcularalas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 19, 2012)

Borrá tu dirección porque si no te van a reprender, está prohibido.
Sospecho que el variable va de 10 o 15 pF a cerca de 300 (si mal no recuerdo). En base a ese dato, podes calcular la inductancia requerida. En internet hay varios lugares para hacerlo. Buscá circuito tanque sintonizado.


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 19, 2012)

Ok compa lo voy ha hacer voy a buscar algo en el internet y luego comento


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 27, 2012)

Saludos compas despues de tanto estar manipulacion con el radito solo les queria decir que me resulro una pesadilla al cabo de unas pruebas de calculo y error no logre lo que queria mejor voy a utilizar el integrado para la recepcion de VHF por lo pronto no me voy a meter con la banda ciudadana mejor modificare un receptor de onda corta sale mas facil. hasta pronto


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 27, 2012)

Esos receptores de banda 88-108 MHz solo sirven para VHF amigo, las he logrado modificar por sobre los 150 MHz y te juro que modificando bien la bobina de acople de la antena, o sea quitando una o dos vueltas de alambre de esa bobina, y ademas probando cambiar la bobina del oscilador local por una de menos vueltas hasta escuchar conversaciones en NBFM, te queda un excelente receptor para escuchar desde los 145 MHz hasta los 160 MHz aproximadamente.

Saludos!


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 27, 2012)

Gracias compa por tu aporte para VHF lo voy a modificar mucho trabajo para BC


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 27, 2012)

Recomendado  ya he modificado como 3 receptores para banda civil VHF y andan bien! como te dije, deberas primero: modificar la bobina del oscilador local para que el rango de recepcion aumente desde 145 a 165-170 MHz aproximadamente. Despues, hay que modificar tambien la bobina de entrada de RF (antena) para lograr la mayor sensibilidad y menor cantidad de interferencias que puedan existir en el receptor. NO hay que moverle nada de la FI (frecuencia intermedia) los tachitos se dejan tranquilitos! solo las bobinas mencionadas.

Saludos!


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 27, 2012)

A entonces tengo que aumentar la frecuencia del receptor modificando esta bobina entonces vuelvo a postear la imagen del recepto que quiero modificar

PD aqui tambien tengo otro radito que me regalaron pero es de esos que traen algunos VCD solo reciben en fm 88 a 105 MHz


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 27, 2012)

Cambia las bobinas por unas hechas con 2 vueltas de alambre esmaltado enrollado sobre un destornillador generico de cruz (0.4mm de diametro aprox). Si no escuchas nada aún, cambia la bobina del oscilador local por otra de 1 sola vuelta, del mismo diametro mencionado y manteniendo la otra bobina de antena.

Saludos!


----------



## alfa34 (Ago 31, 2012)

he hecho lo que me dijiste compa de cambiar la bobina por unas hechas con 2 espiras pero en este caso le voy a conetar una antena externa a ver como me va


----------

